# Where are our G-Scale Products actually manufactured?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I have always wondered where the G-Scale products of the major companies are manufactured.

Below is my information/guess - can anyone confirm or otherwise add info?
Listed alphabetically by major company

Accucraft (AMS) - China
Aristo-Craft - China
Bachmann - China
Hartland - USA
LGB - Hungary (was partly Germany, China and USA previously)
MTH - China
Lionel - China
Piko - Germany
TrainLine - Germany
USA Trains, "American Series) - USA
USA Trains, "Ultimate Series) - China


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Aristo's "REA" predecessor brand name and early Aristo brand name production were made in Korea. 
Aristo's successor company PolksgeneratioNext (now also defunct) made in China.
Aristo controller products, like the Crest brand Revolution, were made in Korea. Revolution product now sold by Precision RC company produced in Korea, not connected with Aristo or Polk's.

-Ted


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Ted,

I didn't ralize that REA and early Aristo were made in Korea.

Do you have any idea until what year?

Knut


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Knut,

I would have to deduce with some study to figure out the years. The Gray colored boxes that the cars came in were Korean. Some early Black boxed items were also Korean. The black boxes were eventually superseded by Yellow boxed items - made in China.

-Ted


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

THanks Ted,

That gives me a good idea.

I'll post the question on the Aristo forum to see what they have to say on that.

Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB Porter with metal handrails and whistle was Korean.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered why Garden Railways never ran an article describing where we came from. It's my understanding that Europe was doing Garden trains for well over 100 years ago. What scale was it? I've heard LGB started Garden Railroading, but did they really? Maybe LGB started the mass merchandising of garden railroading. 
While the answers given by KRS and Ted are a great start, there are manufacturers that have been left out. Some of them can still be found at train shows new in the box. MDC/Roundhouse and Buddy L to name just two.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Randy,
I think that's right - there were small railroads operating in the garden well before LGB; mostly in England I think.
But I think those were typically custom made and quite expensive.
When Lehmann started in 1968 with LGB, that product was specifically aimed at kids, so it was very rugged and inexpensive - and of course it was a mass-merchandize product.
Of the various versions of the Stainz, over 1 million have been sold worldwide.

As to other manufacturers - yes again.
There are many more - I just wanted to keep the list short and focus on the major ones that offer more or less a complete line - locos, cars, track and power.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

On the live steam side we have:
Roundhouse-UK
Pearse-UK
Merlin-UK
Mamod-UK
Wilesco-Germany
Archangel-UK
Geoffbuilt-Canada
Accucraft-UK
Aster-Japan and now merged with Accucraft
MSS-UK
Bellflower(Cricket steam motor)USA
Aristocraft-China
Creekside Forge & Foundry-USA
Bassett Lowke-UK/Germany
Bing-Germany
Marklin-Germany
Carette-Germany
Weeden-USA
There were many more that were small cottage industries that I cannot remember that made just a few models out of thier homes, many were in the UK but a few came from the USA.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

One of the most widely written about garden railway in the very early days was Crewchester in the UK, run almost completely using Clockwork locomotives to a schedule. I suspect that a few early live steamers from the likes of Bassettt Lowke were used as well. This line was in coarse O scale. The later years of the line it was electricfied with 2 rail track in a much shorter version of the original line. Most of the early garden scale live steam came from the UK and Germany. Much of Bassett Lowke's engines were produced under contract in Germany for them. Remembering the early days, where we came from and what little we had to work with helps us appreciate where we are today and to be thankful for the amount and choices we have today. Mike the Aspie


----------

